# Walmart 2017



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

The pumpkin man is very cool!!


----------



## jahnkekong (Aug 1, 2011)

does anyone know if they've put out the decorative gourds yet? I've been waiting to do this project all year!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

jahnkekong said:


> does anyone know if they've put out the decorative gourds yet? I've been waiting to do this project all year!
> View attachment 430714


OMG...that is SOOO cute.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Jezebel82 said:


> I haven't seen a thread for Walmart for this year yet so figured I'd go ahead and start it. They have some really good deals right now with 2 day free shipping. Last night I picked up the Distortions Moving Monument and this scorched scarecrow guy.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Scorched-Scarecrow-with-Fog-Machine-Halloween-Decoration/56028418
> 
> ...


Orange spots were mentioned in the Home Depot thread, but HD's amber lights seemed to be good enough. Also, Walmart's spotlights are more expensive than HDs?! Wow.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

My palm reader sign arrived today. I really liked the GR colors but found this one for $44.67 here. Cheaper than I've seen it elsewhere and thought I'd see if I liked it. It is blue and red. Other than the color preference I really like it.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was able to straighten out the " a" a tad after looking at this picture. As Ghost of Spookie mentioned in the GR thread they are hand bent so everyone may be just a tad different.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> My palm reader sign arrived today. I really liked the GR colors but found this one for $44.67 here. Cheaper than I've seen it elsewhere and thought I'd see if I liked it. It is blue and red. Other than the color preference I really like it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_y_I48WLVw



Cloe, I'm sure everyone is wondering if the sign's palm flashes like the more expensive GrandinRoad version. The Grandinroad one has a separate "short circuit" switch for the hand.

Love to see a photo of it lit up.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe, I'm sure everyone is wondering if the sign's palm flashes like the more expensive GrandinRoad version. The Grandinroad one has a separate "short circuit" switch for the hand.
> 
> Love to see a photo of it lit up.


I posted a you tube link up above. A crappy phone video but it does show the effect.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So it is the same sign as GR's palm reader just different colors. Looks great and like the one I see in the psychic shop outside of town here. Thanks for the video.


8/4 Update: In case people skim through the thread and don't read everything, as mentioned in later posts here by -V-, it actually isn't the same. The more expensive GR one has a separate control for the hand (short circuit or steady) which apparently the blue and red palm reader sign doesn't. Here's the link to my GR post with photo of the switch: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/172985-grandin-road-2017-a-34.html#post2186034 If you got a 30% discount off of it at GR you'd still be paying about $10 more for the switch and the purple/green color. But nice to know up front you have the choice. Surprised GR doesn't specificially advertise the switch on their site.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well,shoot, now I can't remember how the GR one flashed! Guess I need to go back to the GR thread. Although I guess technically I could just wait til tomorrow when mine should be delivered!

Thanks for posting this Cloe! I like the colors on this one too.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Do the neon signs look like this:


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> Do the neon signs look like this:
> 
> View attachment 437481


It looks similar. I tried to get up close so you could see it.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

Cloe said:


> It looks similar. I tried to get up close so you could see it.


Yeah, that stuff is expensive! This is why I chose not to make one myself as it would have cost twice as much as buying one! You all got a good deal. I see how you can fix the lettering a bit if it is messed up. You can just adjust the zip ties. That was a real good buy.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Looks great and like the one I see in the psychic shop outside of town here.


It would be funny if a bunch of palm readers bought them for their businesses.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I also got the Palm Reader sign at Walmart.com and while it was a good deal--44.97 and they do Discover card deals for another 5% off--it does *not* have a switch to stop the flickering of the red hand, like the Grandin Road version (thanks for the pic, Ghost of Spookie). It flickers in the Gemmy 'short circuit' manner: it's steady, then flickers like it's failing, then goes dark, then comes back on steady. 

The sign itself is sick, but ain't feelin the nonstop red flickering. It's irritating to me, in part because of the eye-catching red. It is certainly striking. I'm considering returning it and getting the GR one instead.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I never even looked for that as I like the short circuit effect of the hand. Mine was strictly a color choice. I wasn't quick enough to get my order in for the percentage and shipping that a couple on here got when they ordered before they ceased the Halloween items on their sitewide discounts. Shipping aside I decided for $35 less I think I'll keep this one. I think the flickering is more attention getting but as much as we rationalize our decorating for others it's really for us. If it drives you nuts I would definately get the GR one.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

https://www.costco.com/Pose-N-Stay-...t5wX4OCL0Fl8
xxSZHuTVZJIS/9ZdosY/onQXvQ9xHFw=

Pirate Skeleton


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Sidnami said:


> https://www.costco.com/Pose-N-Stay-...t5wX4OCL0Fl8
> xxSZHuTVZJIS/9ZdosY/onQXvQ9xHFw=
> 
> Pirate Skeleton


Amazing price for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Walmart is also carrying the See Saw Dolls playground. Picked it up for $105. Considerably less than anywhere else I looked. They have the carousel for $132. Great prices as some are selling for almost 50-80% higher.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got my scorched scarecrow through Walmart for a lot cheaper than anywhere else online. At $200 you get the fog machine with it. It also has a step trigger included as well. AND it came with free 2-day shipping. Other vendors are selling him for at least $250 and sometimes that's without the fog machine, so you have to really read their ad to see which one it is. Total rip off for those selling it at a higher price without the fog machine.

He's a great prop and just about fits in my dining room at 7' tall.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I want the scarecrow prop he is toooo cool
I ordered the cauldron creeper from Walmart for 178.00


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's now 199.00 glad I ordered it in may.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone on Facebook showed a pic of their local Walmart stocking. Looks like they're going to have a smaller version of the Home Depot T-rex for just $119.


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Checked out my Walmart today, still just school stuff out, with some fall wreaths and bales of hale in the garden section, Target still just has school stuff too. Will have to check again next week.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

nothing at our Walmart yet. Screaming Demons can you post a pic of the WM T-Rex from Facebook? I cant find it.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Godcrusher, someone posted a better picture than I have over on the Home Depot thread a little while ago. Not sure why they didn't post it here as well.

Edited: Sorry, it was Ghost of Spookie's Dino Toys thread. I copied the photo posted there.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just a heads up. Walmart has a 6ft dinosaur (t-rex) skeleton for $119. The also and a smaller one for $30(I think), a skeleton cobra, skeleton spider, and a skeleton vulture that has light up eyes and has sound effects.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Link for 6 ft Raptor: https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Standing-Skeleton-Raptor-with-LED-Illuminated-Eyes/384842738


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Here is a photo of the dino. I also took some videos. Waiting for them to load to youtube.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Waiting for my email from Walmart saying my raptor has arrived and can be picked up. But still on track for pick up at store tomorrow evening. BTW for West Coast guys, my Raptor is coming out of Bloomington, CA near San Bernadino/LA area, so a fairly quick ship. Box doesn't look too bad for storage.

Thanks MrsMcBernes for the photo of him built. He looks terrific and Terrorifying! Can't wait to see your video. Wondering how he sounds.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I apologize in advance for the quality of these. I thought I was going fairly slow when I was in the store but when I watched it back I was going pretty fast. I slowed it down with youtube a bit but I didn't realize it was going to make the videos do like it did. Also the sound on the dino on my video isn't as good as what it sounded like in person. I thought that I had gotten all of the first noises (before I pressed the button again) in but obviously I did not. 




















 (last one hopefully will be flipped soon I edited it to flip but it is not wanting to cooperate with me )


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the videos.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice videos thank you for filming. hmm I felt I have seen that Pumpkin wreath before somewhere.


----------



## SusanSpooky (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the videos. My Walmarts haven't put anything out yet which is frustrating. I saw some cute little cat witch figurines in there, some great spooky jewelry, and I'm super excited about that ghost plush pillow!! I hope they get their butts in gear here soon and get some stuff out!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

my walmart has put everything out, but like the last few years, it's pretty weak. it's about 2.5-3 aisles of stuff, and probably half, maybe two-thirds of it is kid's costumes and costume accessories (makeup, etc.). very little in the way of decor.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

HELP!!! I have been looking for this desperately online, after someone posted it on FB group and I've had no luck. I think it would be amazing, but have no sku number, no barcode...anything. Does anyone have this guy around at their Walmart? I would gladly pay you for him if you do!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lukewa said:


> View attachment 475897
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I have been looking for this desperately online, after someone posted it on FB group and I've had no luck. I think it would be amazing, but have no sku number, no barcode...anything. Does anyone have this guy around at their Walmart? I would gladly pay you for him if you do!!!


GAH! I literally just bought him & a DotD skull!!

They had plenty so I can hit them again tomorrow & grab whatever you need.

They're not available online either. I just happened to be going down that aisle & they were on the top shelf. A shelf that is so far outta my range I may as well be a toddler! But something made me look up & it was like the heavens opened up & the angels sang!! 

I LOVELOVELOVE these Ben Cooper/Collegeville things, real & knockoffs, & I own 2 of the ones from Retro A Go Go. 

I have some more haul pics & once my camera is charged I'll post 'em. Even my phone is dead too so that's no help either.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The masks!































Theses vintagey cat & pumpkin stacks & metal signs
















My name is RCIAG & I'm a bustaholic! A bat bust & a vintagey pumpkin lady


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The masks!

View attachment 477961

View attachment 477969


View attachment 477977

View attachment 477985


Theses vintagey cat & pumpkin stacks & metal signs
View attachment 477993

View attachment 478001



My name is RCIAG & I'm a bustaholic! A bat bust & a vintagey pumpkin lady
View attachment 478009


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Another short circuit sign









Some cute vintagey ghosts, one side is all glitter, the other plain









AtmosFear FX projector & another solar bobble, this one is a DotD skelly









Finally got a Jack Skellington!! I don't have any Walgreens close to me so this was the first time I'd seen one so I snagged him.









Some cheapie skelly hands & feet that I had to buy because they were actually matched left & right. So many places you see just a left or just a right, & these were obviously both so I had to buy them. The little figures match some other vintagey little guys I bought. They're really well done, the pic doesn't do them justice.









Here's the matching little guys in between the stacks.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Another short circuit sign
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=478017&d=1505608779"]
> 
> 
> ...


 How much was the jack skellington? Can u post a link on the Website.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack was $19.97

https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Nigh...llington-Hanging-Poseable-Character/206631878

He's mostly air & fabric but that's easily fixed. As you can see he doesn't look anything like he does on the website.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I found the small set but my area doesn't have the other items. Im looking for the large cat figure too and a few other items. The bat is super cute!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi RCIAG, my name is Maggie and I'm a bustaholid too! 

Love your finds, and of course the Jack Skellington.....I need one of those!



RCIAG said:


> The masks!
> 
> View attachment 477961
> 
> ...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh man , I really really want that cute bat bust and those cat and pumpkin stacks !! How big is that bust ? and what are the cat pumpkin things made out of ? wood? cardboard? metal? I haven't seen any of the things you bought at my store. I was just there tonight. crap


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was stunned they had what they had. They're my winner store this year. I bought more there tonite than I did at Homegoods this year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Jack was $19.97
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Nigh...llington-Hanging-Poseable-Character/206631878
> 
> He's mostly air & fabric but that's easily fixed. As you can see he doesn't look anything like he does on the website.


 Yeah your right he does look different in a good way. thanks.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm so jealous! My walmart has less this year than I can ever remember, and that's saying something. I did pick up a couple of the vintage style small figurines and I LOVE them, but that's really the only new or interesting thing I saw. Everything else is very generic same as every year kind of stuff. Maybe more is on the way. One can hope!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

walmart use to have great items...then not so much.But there online offerings are awesome.And guys if you order anything online register for ebates and check to see if the store is listed.I always get 30 dollars or more back when there big fat checks are deposited.Its free and you can use it a lot of sites.plus if there are coupons they show those to.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> oh man , I really really want that cute bat bust and those cat and pumpkin stacks !! How big is that bust ? and what are the cat pumpkin things made out of ? wood? cardboard? metal? I haven't seen any of the things you bought at my store. I was just there tonight. crap


The bat bust is about 14" high, 8"-9" wide & plastic. It's not heavy like the HG busts. The cat & pumpkin are wood.

I bought some extra stuff today I just need to sort it all out & eat something before I pass out from hunger! I forgot to get lunch & I'm starving so let me eat first, then I'll take some pics & post the extra stuff I've got.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> The bat bust is about 14" high, 8"-9" wide & plastic. It's not heavy like the HG busts. The cat & pumpkin are wood.
> 
> I bought some extra stuff today I just need to sort it all out & eat something before I pass out from hunger! I forgot to get lunch & I'm starving so let me eat first, then I'll take some pics & post the extra stuff I've got.


I went to 5 different walmarts today looking for the bat bust and those cat and pumpkin stacks....nada , nothin' zilch. I think i have to just suck it up and realize my area just didn't get this stuff. They don't have a space for it, I checked all the tags thinking maybe they were just sold but nope. All of these walmarts have such a small decor section, almost non existent. 
I did find the bat online for 14.99 but haven't found the stacks yet, maybe I'm not calling them the right thing in my search? I don't know, I want them more than the bat though so I'm holding out hope.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I have sorted & taken pics of the extra stuff I have. I'll post it here & in its own thread in the For Sale section.

All I'm asking is the actual cost + shipping. I'm in MD so consider that in the shipping cost & time factor. The none of these things are very heavy, even the busts are probably about 1-2lbs. each.

I have an extra bat bust & an extra crow bust. Both are working & both are pretty awesome. They're both $14.97 each.









This is a wooden stand up witch plaque like the pumpkin stack & black cat. I only found one. It's $5.84 + shipping









One pumpkin lady figurine, she's $6.98. Would've bought the extra black cat that matches her but it was missing 3 fingers on one hand & they were nowhere to be found:









I have one extra set of these, they're $1.84 each. You can have them all or one or whatever combo you'd like.






































And for the piece de resistance, I have 2 EXTRA MASKS, one cat & one DotD skull. They're $9.97 each & once again, not heavy but it will take me a minute or 3 to find the right box for these things. They both worked with the testers when I got them over the weekend then those stopped working. They were all on the top shelf outta reach of kids hands so I'm sure they weren't tested to death. I can put batteries in them to test them but that would mean I'd have to ruin the packaging but I will do that if you'd like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I have sorted & taken pics of the extra stuff I have. I'll post it here & in its own thread in the For Sale section.
> 
> All I'm asking is the actual cost + shipping. I'm in MD so consider that in the shipping cost & time factor. The none of these things are very heavy, even the busts are probably about 1-2lbs. each.
> ...
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cat mask is taken!!


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Picked up the large black pumpkin carrier. Perfect complement to the orange one I bought at Target last year. Will use them for a toss game at a Halloween party we throw for employees kids and fill them with treats to hand out to trick or treaters. Nice they are American made too boot.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

One of my walmarts just got this, along with Chucky, Friday the 13th, and Leatherface.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks to RCIAG I have my mask(s) hanging up and I love it. Thanks again for the excellent find and for shipping me the backlit masks. I love them!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You're welcome! I am still stunned at this find & the price. I also love that they light up. Those pics really show the size of them too. They're larger than the originals but not as big as the Retro A Go Go ones. 

I also still have ONE DotD skull if anyone is interested. They're really light too. It won't go to waste if no one wants it, I'll just add it to the collection!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you RCIAG it was awesome meeting with you yesterday! When I am back up I hope we can meet again and for a bit longer







I am so excited to hang these masks up! Will post photos once I do. Thank you! Thank you!

Lukewa I am totally digging your other masks. Where did you find them? I grabbed the Target masks to hang with these.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We finally made it to our area WM yesterday for the sole purpose to see the retro styled decorations. Sadly, our store does not have them. As a matter of fact, there were only 3 aisles of Halloween merchandise and it was so disorganized it looked like a going out of business dollar store. I even had pictures on my phone and asked the one sales clerk if she had seen the masks and figurines, thinking maybe we were missing them, and she had never seen them. Even checked for us and was told what was out is all they got in this year. I had never seen the Wal Mart selection as bad as it was this year at our store.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> We finally made it to our area WM yesterday for the sole purpose to see the retro styled decorations. Sadly, our store does not have them. As a matter of fact, there were only 3 aisles of Halloween merchandise and it was so disorganized it looked like a going out of business dollar store. I even had pictures on my phone and asked the one sales clerk if she had seen the masks and figurines, thinking maybe we were missing them, and she had never seen them. Even checked for us and was told what was out is all they got in this year. I had never seen the Wal Mart selection as bad as it was this year at our store.


I have 2 stores in my area and they both were a mess. I went looking for the back lit masks, all they had was an aisle of rummaged costumes and tons of candy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I picked up this chimp over-the-head-mask for 9.97 (carnival theme) that I thought looked nice and one of those Whirl-A-Motion flying ghost Gemmy Lightshow projection lights I had on my wish list. Walmart had it for 14.97. Didn't want the one with the ghosts & trees, thinking the ghosts alone was more versatile, and I saw the ghost one _plus_ strobe at HD for 21.98 but really didn't want to spend the extra for the strobe, so thought this price was good for just the flying ghost effect. Big Lots had the same one fixture btw for 20.00, and right now Big Lots has a up to 25% off sale on their some of their halloween (online at least) and the same projection light is now 15.00 there, so the Walmart regular price was basically the same as Big Lots.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

amuck amuck said:


> I have 2 stores in my area and they both were a mess. I went looking for the back lit masks, all they had was an aisle of rummaged costumes and tons of candy.


I still have a DotD mask if you're interested & I also have a set of the small vintage figures too.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

If anyone here lives near Dayton Ohio, go to the Walmart on Wilmington Pike (exit 7 off of 675), they have the retro items you've been mentioning! I saw the cat and the DotD lighted skull masks, the stand up signs, etc. Hope this helps any of you Dayton haunters!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

If anyone here lives near Dayton Ohio, go to the Walmart on Wilmington Pike (exit 7 off of 675), they have the retro items you've been mentioning! I saw the cat and the DotD lighted skull masks, the stand up signs, etc. Hope this helps any of you Dayton haunters!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My area Wal Mart has none of the stuff in those pictures except for the dinosaur.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is the Black Cat mask still available? Thanks



Ghost of Spookie said:


> RCIAG said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have sorted & taken pics of the extra stuff I have. I'll post it here & in its own thread in the For Sale section.
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

mb24 said:


> Is the Black Cat mask still available? Thanks
> 
> 
> No. It's on it's way to me. Maybe someone in Dayton OH can help you out?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few halloween items I'm still seeing on Walmart's site:

Resin Bat Bust - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Lighted-Resin-Bat-Decor/844185418

Resin Raven Bust - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Lighted-Resin-Raven-Decor/512086804

Fun House LED sign (slightly discounted) - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fun-House-Glow-Light-Halloween-Decoration/823535019

Freak Show LED sign (slightly discounted) - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Freak-Show-Glow-Light-Halloween-Decoration/858309492


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*The Raptor Is COOOOL*

Picked up the 6 foot Raptor this weekend and I have to say I am very happy with it. While I was impressed with the nine footer at Home Depot we do not have the space for it. Besides, this is more affordable and will be easy to store.

Just put it outside today and it looks really nice on our knoll. I may put a green spotlight on it tonight.
Hubby extra anchored it with twine around the hip section and then tied it to the trunk of the yew bush.
For the price this is a nice prop. I could not be happier 


Sorry but photo will only display horizontally

UPDATE: Looks way better with the red LED spotlight


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

mb24 said:


> Is the Black Cat mask still available?


I only have the DotD skull left. I also have a bat & raven bust too. They're really pretty cool if anyone wants them or is considering hitting up Walmart to get them.


----------



## Scarybeary (Oct 3, 2017)

*Doctor shivers repairr*

I just got a Grammy doctor shivers and it works great but. When the mouth moves it makes a loud machine gun noise how can I fix it?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Vintage black cat mask?*

Anyone happen to have one of them they would like to sell? 
I cannot for the life of me even find it on Walmart.com and it is not in the stores around me.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Lukewa I am totally digging your other masks. Where did you find them? I grabbed the Target masks to hang with these.


They are old Ben Cooper masks that I find at an antique store. They ranged between 10-15 bucks, but I loved them, so they had to come home with me.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Oops, posted in the wrong thread.

While I'm here, walmart just dropped the price on the 'Scorched Scarecrow' to $183 and change

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Scorched-Scarecrow-with-Fog-Machine-Halloween-Decoration/56028418


*sneak edit: went back up to $201. Still the best price I've found (esp w/ free shipping), but keep an eye out for the price to change again.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Looking promising these guys might still be hanging around come clearance time!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

kakugori said:


> Oops, posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> While I'm here, walmart just dropped the price on the 'Scorched Scarecrow' to $183 and change
> 
> ...


Now its at $283 and change. I purchased this awhile back and then returned it because I changed my mind. Well, its a woman's prerogative to change her mind, so I purchased it again a few weeks ago. Its a really cool prop. The weather was beautiful last night and the scarecrow looked great in the display with its fog going off and its lights, sound and movement. I had to put a large bag over it (removed the arms) to protect it from the rains we are having today. Hope it will still work when the weather clears.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

The Scribe said:


> Looking promising these guys might still be hanging around come clearance time!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=504482&stc=1&d=1507989293"]
> 
> 
> ...


 My store has none! lol.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a few halloween items I'm still seeing on Walmart's site:
> 
> Resin Bat Bust - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Lighted-Resin-Bat-Decor/844185418
> 
> ...


How did I miss this?
I just ordered the raven bust 
Thank you for posting!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nox Eterna, glad you were able to pick it up since I posted a while ago about it.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

6 foot dino skeleton is on Walmart.com for 53$ and change, free shipping. I also saw some clearance inflatables. If you order soon, it can be in before the big day.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

-V- said:


> 6 foot dino skeleton is on Walmart.com for 53$ and change, free shipping. I also saw some clearance inflatables. If you order soon, it can be in before the big day.


Thanks for the heads up! It's down to an even $50 now, with free shipping.

This is an online only deal. You can either have it shipped to you for free, or pay online and pick it up in the store. Don't drive 15 miles to the store at 9 o'clock at night and expect to take one off the shelf for that price. Ask me how I know that.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up! I just bought a pirate minion inflatable for 39.99 free shipping! anyways free shipping is always welcome. They still have a lot of stuff on sale. I am happy their doing this before Halloween so we can all display our stuff for the big day! I was looking for promo codes but i didn't find any. Does anyone get promo codes from Walmart I never do.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If I didn't already have the raptor from them and/or had room for another dino I would definitely jump on the online sale price. For $50 he's a cool prop.


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

Couldn't resist this one... Usually not a huge fan of inflatables but this is like a toy monkey I had as a kid. The price is right and I had $22 in savings catcher cash to put toward it. It is supposed to arrive by Oct. 30. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

-V- said:


> 6 foot dino skeleton is on Walmart.com for 53$ and change, free shipping. I also saw some clearance inflatables. If you order soon, it can be in before the big day.



Today it's listed at 42.98! Going to call and see if they will price match on the one I ordered. Home Depot did on my triceratops.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunday i tried to get the neon spider inflatable..think it was around 30 bux..i added to my cart but when deleting other items my spider poofed. I went back to add it back but the price went up. So bummed. I do a blacklight spider scene.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Today it's listed at 42.98! Going to call and see if they will price match on the one I ordered. Home Depot did on my triceratops.



Unreal. Price on the raptor while on the phone with them went down to 35.00 online. They did give me a credit for the difference of what I orginally paid btw (and one of the reasons I like buying online--stores don't match like this). They are sure to sell out in like no time at $35.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Just ordered last night and picked up my raptor today, they are going fast. My wife is gonna kill me, I could be the best prop!


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just pick up 2 Raptors $35 each. On Walmart.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-ft-Sta...luminated-Eyes-Halloween-Decoration/384842738


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

What's hard to believe is someone is selling the raptors on eBay right now for $42 with free shipping. I just don't get it. Assuming they stay in stock long enough for them to drop ship from Walmart for free, how are they making any money? eBay and Paypal both charge, and you have sales tax on top of the $35. Why bother for a few cents (if that)?


----------



## The Scribe (Sep 1, 2016)

My Halloween monkey I picked up on clearance arrived in time for Halloween...


----------

